# Places of worship



## keyseddie (Jun 13, 2014)

Inspired by Steve 5D's image of the church in Savannah, I thought about my fave church, Santa Maria Assunta, in Siena. I was there last October, one of the better times to visit Toscano. Post some churches, synagogues, mosques or other images regarding the fascinating subject of organized religion. I'm not a big fan of WA lenses but in European cities, they are a must.






[/URL][/IMG





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 13, 2014)

One of my students, at the altar.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CAP (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow Very nice.


----------



## CAP (Jun 13, 2014)

Ill post one.






I used a tilt shift lens to get the alignment correct.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 13, 2014)

Where is that CAP?


----------



## limr (Jun 13, 2014)

Hmm, interesting subject! Perhaps a mod can move it to Photo Themes?

Here's one. Can't remember the name of the abbey but it's in Normandy.




Day 16 - Abbey and sky by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And here's one of the red church in Ljubljana. Yes, it's a black and white picture of a red church  (I would have shot it in color but I had TriX loaded.)




Day 219 - B&amp;W Ljubljana at night by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I have more but some of my favorites will need to be scanned in.


----------



## Designer (Jun 14, 2014)

Not grand, but here's my church:


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 14, 2014)

It seems appropriate to include the name and location if possible. Old churches do seem to lend their graces to b&w, don't they. I've never done much with b&w. The b&w guys always seemed poor. However, this image was a trash item in color so I messed with it in Silver Efex Pro this morn. Don't think I did a great job but I think it may convey the spookiness of the gargoyles. Have at it for c&c. In early morn, the sun streams down the street and illuminates just the heads of the monsters on the wall.
Notre Dame Cathedral, Paris.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## colnago1331 (Jun 14, 2014)

Greek Orthodox Cathedral in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 15, 2014)

No places of worship on a Sunday? Here's an old one from the nineties. Interior of the Church Of The Holy Sepulcher in Bethlehem. Scanned from the print if I recall. Jesus was born in the manger which is just to the left of these spooky guys.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## agp (Jun 15, 2014)

I see your churches, and I raise you a mosque!


----------



## D7K (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll throw a Mosque out there too, Can't match that of AGP though, 

Selimiye Mosque (Selimiye Camii) - Erdine - 35mm


----------



## D7K (Jun 15, 2014)

Great picture agp


----------



## agp (Jun 15, 2014)

thank you!

I have always wanted to go to Turkey, seems like a place with fascinating architecture.


----------



## Civchic (Jun 16, 2014)

I've got some amazing old ones from Antigua, Guatemala - will post later (yes, this IS a bookmark, LOL).


----------



## Civchic (Jun 16, 2014)

I took these shots with a cheapo point and shoot on our AMAZING trip to Antigua, Guatemala in November, 2011.  Antigua was the third capital of Guatemala (nestled in the rich valley between several active volcanoes), and was a rich town full of great Spanish architecture.  In 1773 the city was virtually destroyed by earthquakes, and the government moved to what is now Guatemala City.  The population went to basically zero and the old churches, monasteries and cathedrals were left to rot where they had fallen.  In the last 75 years several have been rebuilt, or in the process of rebuilding, others are simply shored up and blocked off, and still others are too far gone to save.  You can walk through these holy places (and I say that as an atheist) completely alone, unlike other historic sites in the world where you are surrounded by throngs of other tourists.  It was truly one of the most amazing experiences of my life.

Antigua Guatemala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I hadn't fallen down the photography rabbit hole yet, and was shooting with a cheapo point and shoot I borrowed from work (construction inspection), but they are so beautiful they do the crappy camera justice.

El Carmen church:


044 - el carmen by civgirlca, on Flickr

La Merced church:


066 - la merced by civgirlca, on Flickr

The remains of La Recoleccion church and convent (this is one where you are allowed to wander in/on/over the ruins):


076 - la recoleccion church and convent by civgirlca, on Flickr



084 - walls by civgirlca, on Flickr

San Francisco church:


157 - another fountain view by civgirlca, on Flickr


----------



## Twannie1980 (Jun 16, 2014)

The inside the Saint Rombouts Cathedral in Mechelen, Belgium.
The churches here are always marvels of architecture and beauty!


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 17, 2014)

Cool story and pics, civchic. I've not been to Belgium, interesting WA stuff Twannie. Churches are everywhere in Assissi, in Umbria, on the religion map due to Frank the animal lover. There is evidence of 5 churches in this view of the city.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JoeW (Jun 17, 2014)

Let me add a few contributions.  The first photo is of Mission Carmel:



And the second is of the Frank Lloyd Wright Unity Church in Chicago:


And the third is the Shrine of St. Therese outside of Juneau:


And yes, I can personally vouch for the beauty of Istanbul as well as Antigua.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 21, 2014)

Assisi is full of holy peeps, and a really cool town. You can buy angel wings for 30 euros, (didn't have my size) and thousands of different rosaries. It's the town of San Francesco.
His cathedral is so large it has an upper and lower chiesa.
Lower church





[/URL][/IMG]
Upper church.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 21, 2014)

Frank's image is everywhere. Guarding the coast below.





[/URL][/IMG]
And on many buildings.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## paulvgmip (Jun 22, 2014)

Contributing to the thread, I took this picture of this beautiful church down in Santuario, New Mexico.


----------



## limr (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a hard time believing this, but I don't think I took a single picture of any of the big mosques my whole time in Istanbul. Portugal, however, is rotten with churches and monasteries. Here's one called Batalha ("Battle" - built after, oddly enough, a big battle  The Battle of Aljubarrota, to be exact.)



I've been scanning more prints and when I get the dust removed from a few more, I'll post some more.


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jun 22, 2014)

Suleimaniye Mosque, Istanbul.


----------



## zutty (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like your camera went off by accident


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 23, 2014)

zutty said:


> Looks like your camera went off by accident


Touche' zutty.:thumbup:
Here now, go to church!
Duomo in Florence. Without a t&s lens, you have to get what you can. It's really tight. Canon EF 17-40 at 17 for both.





[/URL][/IM
G]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zutty (Jun 23, 2014)

Let us pray, for compassion and insight...grin. BTW..Joisey, I'm a NYC boy who relocated up in Maine...Lots of beauty here that I'm looking forward to photographing.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 3, 2014)

Wake up and goto church, Christian peeps. Try this one, Chiesa San Biagio, below the town of Montepulciano, my home town in Tuscany.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------

